# This House Has People in It



## Osrik (May 7, 2016)

So, I just saw this new Adult Swim short film a few days ago, its a bit similar to some of their other shorts like Too Many Cooks and Unedited Footage of a Bear, but even stranger.

Thought that some of you might want a bit of surrealist horror:






(and it gets even weirder beyond the video; there is about 2 hours of extra recordings and various documents on the site in the description, just ask for your password in the upper right)


----------



## ZacAttackk (May 7, 2016)

That was


----------



## Wither (May 7, 2016)

I was going to make a joke about where the Augers are. 
Shit got weirder than Augers.


----------



## Osrik (May 7, 2016)

The best part about this is, this is only 1 of about 30 videos made; go here: http://absurveillancesolutions.com/, and log in with username: 00437 and password: bedsheets, and you will have access to the log you see at the beginning of the video.

Also, here is the show the grandma is watching:






There is also a site for this show too: http://thesculptorsclayground.com/ 

I love how much world-building went into this project


----------



## Wither (May 7, 2016)

After looking into it for a bit, it has a pretty cool message i think it's trying to tell. 
Too bad it has to be absolute nightmare fuel to say it. Some of those videos are... what the fuck even. I would go on to say it sort of ruins sonic for you what with whatever the cat is, but I think some sonic games gave me more nightmares then this ever will. 
I also can't look at pizza the same again.


----------

